# become contractor in singapore



## kokotito (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I got a situation which I need input from you.
I'm australian PR, got a contract to do job in singapore for 1 year.
I got it through a recruitment agency A to provide service to company B for illustration sake. 
Now because I'll stay in singapore the company B will pay me an allowance in SGD in singapore directly to me.
But, i'll get a daily rate through company A in australia. The way it works is I got my own company in australia, so I'll invoice company A and then company A will charge company B.

Question
1. will I have to pay tax in singapore for allowance that I get in singapore and pay tax for the rate that I get in australia? or all of them have to be paid in australia?
2. If I get all the allowance and daily rate in singapore, I cant use my company, can I?
Do I have to setup own company in singapore to do this?

Thanks for any input.

Cheers..


----------

